

Ironman Game Development - ArtemKoval
http://www.nerdcommando.com/2015/02/10/x-caeli-ironman-game-development-part-1-setup/

======
ArtemKoval
Hi! We've finished big chunk of work and released our game on Greenlight.
Because from where I'm standing I think I can provide some useful (not
prophetic though) tips about game dev I decided to start series of posts
describing our experience. It's concentrated around idea that you're the only
one engineer in the team. So this is part 1 of series - Setup. I'll be glad to
have feedback. Cheers!

